# Reg Park Routine, What do you guys think?



## THE_GAME (Dec 20, 2001)

Reg Park's program circa 1950 (from an old Iron Man issue from around 1985) 

Mon -Wed_Fri 

Barbell Curl 4x6-8 

Seated Behind Neck Press 4x6-8 

Bench Press 5x5 

Barbell Row 4x6-8 

Barbell Squat 5x5 

Deadlift 5x5 

I would typically lop 1 or 2 sets off each of the above exerciseswhen I was into this program hot and heavy. It was brutal as the months rolled on, but man I've never gained on anything quite like Reg's program. At first it took a few workouts to get used to it, but within a week or two i was hooked. 

after a workout, I was *beat*. I'd sit down and eat..and eat...and eat. I just had this ability all of a sudden to shovel down huge amounts of food and I also found I could hit the sack at night and instantly fall into a deep and restful slumber. The heavy leg and back work really makes this program work. 

After less than a month on the program I had gym 'buddies' almost accusing me of lying when they asked what kind of 'juice' I was on, and I told them 'none'. These guys were doing typical 'advanced' programs and thought I had a screw loose to do 'back and legs in the same workout', not to mention everything else too. But I kept at it, and I kept on gaining. 

I remember once back about 15 years ago someone I met loaned me a really old copy of a Joe weider mag called 'Your Physique'. It was from around 1953 or so. Man talk about basic programs! One thing I found was back then, all the bigger guys trained the same way as park did, ie, 3 times a week whole body training. They would vary the exercises (ie, DB incline presses one workout, bench barbell the next, etc), but it was always 3 times a week only, and only one major exersice per bodypart. 

You have to figure, if those guys were as big and strong as park was in the early 1950's they had to know what they were doing. Heck, Park at that time was unreal: 20" arms, 245 lbs, bench was 500 (!) - the first bodybuilder to hit the 500 lb mark;, squatted with 600 and could deadlift 700;, behind the neck presses with 315 for reps, etc. Another thing i noticed (and copied as well),was their diet. Get this, here it was in a nutshell: 

red meat 
orange juice 
milk 
eggs 

Thats it. that was their diet. No wonder those guys were big and strong. Parks attiutude was to keep it simple, and work hard. Period. To him, there was no sense in messing around with laterals and reverse dumbell this or that. He wanted sheer musclemass and strength, and he went about it in the most direct and effective way possible. 


I'm thinking of trying it, what are all of your opinions on it?

The game


----------



## MAX (Dec 20, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by THE_GAME *_
> Reg Park's program circa 1950 (from an old Iron Man issue from around 1985)
> 
> Mon -Wed_Fri
> ...



the game,

Did you try this or not.. I mean at first you said you did it but at the end you say you're thinking of trying it.  

Hey but why not try it(if you haven't already) and see what happens.. this sounds a lot like the HIT programs found on cyberpump.com... my only problem would be the time...  looks like doing that heavy of a workout you would need a good rest 2-3 minute rest between sets thus it looks like a good 1.5 hour work out 3 days per week.

But hey, give it a try and let us know the results....


----------



## ballast (Dec 20, 2001)

Game- I've tried that routine in the past, and it does work.I found that it was best to alternate the last two exercises however, or follow the heavy-light-medium day system.Mon=heavy,Wednes=light(80% of hvy day),Fri=medium(90% of hvy day).Here is another of Park's routines that I have tried with good results:
1-hyperextensions( I believe he didn't go real haevy here, as these were a warm-up exercise for him)
2-squats
3-front squats
4-calf raises
5-bench press
6-power clean
7-bent over row
8-press behind neck
*He used the 5x5 system on most exercises
I found it more productive to follow the hypers with power cleans, then the rest of the program.Otherwise, I didn't have the "zip" for them if they were near the end of the program.Try either, and I'm sure they will work well for you.If the oldtimers could do these types of routines two or three times per week, why shouldn't we be able to.


----------



## THE_GAME (Dec 20, 2001)

I haven't tried it yet, some guy told me that he got good results from using this and this is the stuff he told me, I didn't reinterpret it.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2001)

Well, it's okay but I would not do every body part 3 times per week.  Maybe drop it to once every 4 days.


----------



## THE_GAME (Dec 21, 2001)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## deon (May 26, 2006)

*Reg Park Live on Reg Park Forum*

Speaking of Reg Park, he will be live on the reg park Forum this weekend - 28 May 2006 from 12:00 pm New York time. 

Please join reg for questions and answers at the following URL: 

http://regparkforum.amfptsa.com/forum/index.php 

Join up as a member of the reg park Forum before Sunday 12:00 pm if you have not done so yet!


----------



## fUnc17 (May 26, 2006)

> red meat, milk, eggs


What is that... the heart attack diet?


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2006)

deon said:
			
		

> Speaking of Reg Park, he will be live on the reg park Forum this weekend - 28 May 2006 from 12:00 pm New York time.
> 
> Please join reg for questions and answers at the following URL:
> 
> ...




you bumped a 5yr old thread just so you could spam us....WTF?


----------



## cg18862 (May 26, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> What is that... the heart attack diet?




No, Atkins Diet


----------



## fUnc17 (May 26, 2006)

cg18862 said:
			
		

> No, Atkins Diet



Like i said, heart attack diet


----------



## deon (May 26, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you bumped a 5yr old thread just so you could spam us....WTF?



No just thought you would be interested! Sorry if you think its spam


----------



## Mudge (May 26, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Like i said, heart attack diet



If you dont have enough fiber in your diet to keep LDL down then that is your fault.


----------

